# Staffy losing hair around one eye



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Our staffy is around 7 months old and in the past few days we have noticed he is losing fur from around one of his eyes, mainly on the inside edge. We don't really know whats causing this, he has had some skin irritations on his belly before now, but they have calmed down in the last couple of months and he is otherwise fit and healthy. When we have been to the vets before because of his belly they haven't been keen to treat him with anything cause he is a pup, and we was just given advocate to treat him with for 3 months. 
The lack of hair round one of his eyes these past few days is rather baffling us though. One of our other dogs does like to lick his face and groom him sometimes, but she has always done this to him and he has never lost fur before because of it, can anyone shed some light on this for us? Any advice is always appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you use freebreeze in your house?
What do u feed him? xx


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

No we dont use febreeze and he is on wagg sensitive as his coat and tummy have been tons better since he has been on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh i dont know then hun, i know freebreeze causes hair loss on dogs sorry hun im out of idea's now xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

one of my huskies had zinc deficiency heres a pic how she looked, though it was much worse than this it was completley bald and scabby huskies & other arctic breeds are prone to this condition but i suppose dogs in general could get it?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i would ask your vet about possible dermodec mites (not sure about spelling) as this appears in young dogs and starts around the eyes with hairloss?


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i would ask your vet about possible dermodec mites (not sure about spelling) as this appears in young dogs and starts around the eyes with hairloss?


Yes I did read about this somewhere before, but I thought the advocate covered him for things like this, at least for a month.


----------

